# Well we have gone and jumped off into the deep end :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SO Drew and I drove to my sister house last night to pick up the frame to the Dualsport that my dad gave us. We took the same windy back road on the way home and found a deer. I had to convince Drew (who had been drinking whiskey with my sisters boyfriend) to help me load it up. The thing was still warm:suspicious: I thought it was a girl but when we were skinning it last night I saw leetle nubs  It wasn't very old at all. Maybe 1 or 2. He was hit in the head so every thing was intact, barely any bruising. 

Anyway, took it home, hung it up, bled it out, skinned, gutted. I made sure to save the goodies :wof: This morning I cut it up and bagged it all up into the freezer. 

We are officially insaneeace:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That is hilarious!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, everyone talks about getting a road killed deer but you actually did it! That's very cool


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband says it was a "waste of a good deer" when I said a girl did this for her dogs...............LMFAO


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> That is hilarious!


It was! I started cracking when I got back into the truck. It wasn't that safe because I was driving 55 through the hills. :wink: Drew was acting like Wild Justice would appear of our nowhere.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, everyone talks about getting a road killed deer but you actually did it! That's very cool


We told Drews parents that my sisters boyfriend hit it and saved it for us. LOL We didn't want to them to think we were actually crazy. I feel like poachers but it would have just rotted! we are recycling!




whiteleo said:


> My husband says it was a "waste of a good deer" when I said a girl did this for her dogs...............LMFAO


HAHA There is no way I could have eaten roadkill deer no matter how fresh. Something about it...I don't know.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh that is awesome!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

a 1985 Honda XL600R. We have the rest at home. Drews soon to be new commuter! We just gotta paint it and put it back together :wink:

When we were about 15 minutes from home. The bike fell over onto the deer. Drew said "I hope it didn't pop it!" HAHA


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The dogs won't eat the trachea though. I'm hoping they might eat it if I freeze it for a while but they wouldn't eat it fresh...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice butchering. Because of you the deer's life went for something meaningful. It wasn't left on the road to rot or be eaten by buzzards.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok, I would have sworn that your text said YOU hit the dear....thus my "omg are you guys alright?!?". LOL :lol:

Anyways, awesome job using resources!!:biggrin:

You can always dry the trach out and use it for treats!:wink:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol! Thats awesome!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Do they usually eat trachea from anything else when it is raw?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ok, I would have sworn that your text said YOU hit the dear....thus my "omg are you guys alright?!?". LOL :lol:
> 
> Anyways, awesome job using resources!!:biggrin:
> 
> You can always dry the trach out and use it for treats!:wink:


Yeah no we didn't hit it! Lol 

I might dry it. I was surprised they didn't eat it. I shouldn't be surprised because they have never had it before :tongue:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So So SO SO lucky.

good for you for stopping and taking it home with you. The pups must truly love you 

Oh how I wish that would happen for me. 

Good bike to. great fun to ride.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is some beautiful meat. i love the guarding of the legs.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> The dogs won't eat the trachea though. I'm hoping they might eat it if I freeze it for a while but they wouldn't eat it fresh...


send it to me. my dogs love love love trachea.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> that is some beautiful meat. i love the guarding of the legs.....


Isn't he funny? He is such a hoarder.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Isn't he funny? He is such a hoarder.


A meat hoarder...Re, being the person with 2 dog food freezers and 2 dogs who only eat a total of 1lbs a day, wouldn't know anything about that!!:tongue:
LOL :laugh:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well. I just gotta move out of the city. The only thing fresh on the streets here are pigeons and squirrels. And the occasional pedestrian... 

Well done...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah no we didn't hit it! Lol
> 
> I might dry it. I was surprised they didn't eat it. I shouldn't be surprised because they have never had it before :tongue:


when i feed trachea, my dogs are wussy.....so i cut it up.....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well. I just gotta move out of the city. The only thing fresh on the streets here are pigeons and squirrels. And the occasional pedestrian...
> 
> Well done...


Start grabbing those pedestrians! LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> when i feed trachea, my dogs are wussy.....so i cut it up.....


I tried giving to them in 4 inch pieces but they just dropped it. Silly dogs. 

Drews mom called me "pioneer woman" HAHA


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We were extra paranoid last night because our next door neighbors are cops. Their backyard looks into ours...

Best anniversary Ever  Started the day turkey hunting, ended it skinning a fresh deer :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Start grabbing those pedestrians! LOL


try to get the young ones. more tender.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Ooooh lovely. Great score! Lucky dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have been WAITING for this to happen to us. I am actually waiting for the day that Nick finds a dead deer on base (they're everywhere) and calls me frantically telling me to clear some space in the dungeon (the scary little room beyond the laundry room that we avoid like the plague) so we can process it. We would never be ale to do it out in the yard. At least not in daylight. We don't have neighbors anymore though...

But, alas, we got a new car and I don't see him putting anything bloody back there without protecting every inch of the interior first. He's very paranoid. Even laid down a towel in the back for the dogs until we can get one of those rubber mats. At least with the Grand Cherokee we didn't worry about getting it dirty!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have been WAITING for this to happen to us. I am actually waiting for the day that Nick finds a dead deer on base (they're everywhere) and calls me frantically telling me to clear some space in the dungeon (the scary little room beyond the laundry room that we avoid like the plague) so we can process it. We would never be ale to do it out in the yard. At least not in daylight. We don't have neighbors anymore though...
> 
> But, alas, we got a new car and I don't see him putting anything bloody back there without protecting every inch of the interior first. He's very paranoid. Even laid down a towel in the back for the dogs until we can get one of those rubber mats. At least with the Grand Cherokee we didn't worry about getting it dirty!


Hey-- I just sold my car and have very new seat protectors (one bucket; one for the back seat) that I am looking to sell- cheap! They work well for keeping dog hair/dirt/etc. off of the original interior.

PM me if you are interested...

***Sorry for the thread sidetrack!***


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok I see this as a challenge now. I have been thinking about deer roadkill. So if I find one I deem fresh enough, its game on Sprocket. We are ********, we have a dirty old truck, and no neighbors. I don't mind getting dirty for my dogs so...GAME ON.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Ok I see this as a challenge now. I have been thinking about deer roadkill. So if I find one I deem fresh enough, its game on Sprocket. We are ********, we have a dirty old truck, and no neighbors. I don't mind getting dirty for my dogs so...GAME ON.


Just don't inhale while you are bagging the intestine or cutting out the bladder. I dry heaved a few times 

Also, don't look at the blood when you bleed it. A huge 12 inch congealed chunk came out like a slug. I dry heaved some more :tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip *envisions driving the big truck along the back roads around dusk and dawn....hoping to maybe get lucky*


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Thanks for the tip *envisions driving the big truck along the back roads around dusk and dawn....hoping to maybe get lucky*


I love those dreams 

I say you go out and check the roads now!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not with THIS headache and neck ache! LOL. I am going to keep my eye open and tell Gary too, though


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

That is fantastic!!!!

About a month ago, my neighbor rang me to get Graham to go and shoot a wallaby that someone had hit just up the road from our house because it was suffering. Graham went up to put it out of it's misery - looked like it had broken its back he said, so it couldn't hop. But Graham has had his spine fused twice in the past eighteen months, so he's not in any shape to be picking it up, cutting it up, etc. And, I love my dog more than anything in the world, but I honestly don't think I could have handled butchering it myself. Nonetheless, I wish every day that I had! Would have been so great for my Dobby. Regrets!

Very, very cool that you are tougher than I am and got a great score out of it!


----------

